# Chndrayan 1 found water in moon....



## Baker (Sep 25, 2009)

*www.usposttoday.com/chandrayaan-1-spacecraft-large-quantities-of-water-found-on-the-moon/

well done ISRO..
congrats to the people work behind CH-1 , 

Jai Hind


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

+1 

Good job ISRO!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work ISRO.

But also do one thing do spread good work on your Bhuvan Project and make it free from being IE only compatible.


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2009)

Well done ISRO ! This will go in history as a landmark.


----------



## din (Sep 25, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Nice work ISRO.
> 
> But also do one thing do spread good work on your Bhuvan Project and make it free from being IE only compatible.



Completely agree, on both 

This is an Excellent achievement. Great work. Congrats.

And much awaited Bhuvan does not support other browsers / other OS


----------



## Baker (Sep 25, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Nice work ISRO.
> 
> But also do one thing do spread good work on your Bhuvan Project and make it free from being IE only compatible.


 
i think u guys didnt visit the bhuvan site recently....

*bhuvan.nrsc.gov.in/faq100.html

"
*Are all popular browsers supported ? 
Currently Bhuvan can be viewed in Internet Explorer 6.0 or above, Mozilla Firefox 3.5.1 or above, Netscape 6.0 or above on Windows platform. Bhuvan Plug-in should be installed after the browser installation. *
*"*


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 25, 2009)

but NASA claims its they who found water in moon. See this.

"NASA finds ice on the moon and on Mars"
"The U.S. space agency NASA said its Moon Mineralogy Mapper, or M3, found water molecules all over the moon's surface. The M3 instrument was carried there last October by the Indian Space Research Organization's Chandrayaan-1 spacecraft -- India's first space mission."

*www.nasa.gov/topics/moonmars/features/moon20090924.html
*www.reuters.com/article/scienceNews/idUSN2436167620090924


----------



## Baker (Sep 25, 2009)

it is a fact...

Their M3 instrument was carried by Chandryan -1


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow all that money that went into it which could have done better investment in infrastructure etc to find water . . So they are going to open up some bottling factory out there ha . . If they could just provide good drinking water in various rural areas it would have been better i guess . . I see just waste of money here . . I d rate building bombs better than going to moon what is the use to us . .


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 25, 2009)

^^+1

How about testing some nuclear weapons and test firing some ICBMs!!! IMO finding water on moon doesn't make any fscking sense. China is flaring its nostrils and we are trying to find water on moon . What an epic waste!!!


----------



## Baker (Sep 25, 2009)

chill guys...

americans and soviets started their space race in cold war... and suddenly both these guys come up with ICBM .... the space race was just to hide their arms race..

if we can put a satelite in lunar orbit.. i feel ICBM is nothing... [may be our scientist are doing the same like soviets or americans ]

just my thougts...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2009)

deepak_cucek said:


> i think u guys didnt visit the bhuvan site recently....
> 
> *bhuvan.nrsc.gov.in/faq100.html
> 
> ...


Hmm but still they need to make it cross platform? It should run in Linux and Mac OS X. Does it work there? I would be delighted if it does.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> ^^+1
> 
> How about testing some nuclear weapons and test firing some ICBMs!!! IMO finding water on moon doesn't make any fscking sense. China is flaring its nostrils and we are trying to find water on moon . What an epic waste!!!



Chadrayaan like space missions are of importance too. Tomorrow people will claim resources on moon. India has already made a stake in that claim.

I agree we should have some 1 megaton revised TN device test as Paki and China are doing their tests via N Korea and soon Iran. 

ICBM will be helped by GSLV rocket made by ISRO. An ICBM is essentially a rocket onlee. So go on ISRO and soon we should test ICBM.


----------



## ico (Sep 27, 2009)

Great job by ISRO. 

India TV's coverage was entertaining as always.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2009)

The scientists say that there is a fairly small amount of water on the Moon but this is how Star News were going about 'chaand par bhari matra me paani khoja!!!'.

Sorry to spoil the party but what is its relevance? Water on moon? What good is that gonna do. I'm more interested in extraterrestrial life and that is what most of the people are interested in. They should concentrate more on that than finding mere litres of water on the Moon. Try finding resources on Mars so that it can be inhabited at some point of time.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2009)

^^1 liter of jal from 1 tonne of Chandamama Soil. 

Btw water itself is a resource which is very essential for these space travel.

And even Helium-3 has been found !!!



> India’s space agency said on Friday that it has been able to detect deposits on the moon of a mineral which can be used to fuel power plants, a day after the announcement of incontrovertible evidence of the presence of water on earth’s only natural satellite.
> 
> The Chandrayaan-1 spacecraft, which set out on *India’s first lunar voyage in October last year, has identified deposits of helium-3 (He-3), accomplishing one of the key objectives of its mission*, top officials of the Indian Space Research Organisation (Isro) said.



Chit bhi hamari pat bhi hamari 

Sadly sunny will not be able to see necromophs anytime soon. Your grand sons/daughters will be able to see them.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2009)

I meant something more subtle than necromorphs. BTW congo for that mineral discovery. That's kinda cool!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 28, 2009)

@Sunny
IMO, the surest reasons that prove extra-terrestrial intelligent creatures are present in the universe is the fact that they haven't even tried to contact us. Seriously, who would want to be in touch with a race that treats it's home as a garbage can? as a commercial entity? with no consideration whatsoever for other creatures? Anyways, lets leave that debate aside.. 

I'd prefer to look at the water findings to add another piece to the puzzle of where the earth/humans evolved from, not to consider the moon to be another source for leaching, though that's what US will look to do. Even if they do colonize the moon, it'll not be for water, but for the mineral rich moon rock.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2009)

^
Human race ain't that bad. As for space exploration, they should try exploring a planet they found like 2 years back named Super-Earth orbitting a red sun.
It's in the habitable zone and seems to support life.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 28, 2009)

^^
That's what was said about the Titan moon of Saturn. Scientists claimed that it could support life and sent a probe too (Cassini-Huygens). Wonder what happened later on as the first findings revealed that all the "liquid" was actually methane, not water.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2009)

Space exploration beyond Mars seems totally hopeless  Forget about extra-terrestrial life..... It's only then who can find us not we.


----------



## toofan (Sep 28, 2009)

Now what will they do with that water. Its about 1 lt water in 1 tonne mud. 
They would have constructed many dams/ hydro power plants with that money.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 28, 2009)

This discovery looks similar to the discovery of the meteorite in Dan Brown's Deception Point


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2009)

toofan said:


> Now what will they do with that water. Its about 1 lt water in 1 tonne mud.
> They would have constructed many dams/ hydro power plants with that money.



Last time I heard human rights activists and environmental protection NGOs crying over making Dams and affecting lives of flora-fauna.


Instead of feeling proud of ISRO you are complaining ? The main aim of Chandrayaan was to discover Helium 3 which is the source of nuclear energy in future. Our own country is not so rich in minerals like high quality uranium etc. Our Nuclear reactors use inferior Thorium plus Uranium imported from others. Some of the Indian minds think far and not short term. ISRO is doing damn good job.

ISRO is also making revenues for out nation and providing employment too. Expect to see more from it.


----------

